# Battery Settings on a Schaudt DT 220 B panel



## pnewbery

Hello folks!

When I had the alarm system fitted to our MH back in December last year, all the batteries were disconnected and all vehicle settings, including the Schaudt Control Panel (DT 220 B) reverted to default.

I managed to reset the date & time etc. in the control panel, but wasn't aware I had to tell it the nominal capacity of the installed leisure batteries but I did wonder why the panel only ever showed "68?" when I have 2 x 85AH batteries installed. The dealer where we bought the MH told me that was because I needed to tell the Schaudt panel what capacity leisure batteries were installed. I've now done that, setting the capacity to 80% of the batteries rating. (The 68? would appear to be the control panel's best guess at 80% of one 85AH battery). But there is another setting that comes after the capacity setting which is currently a load of flashing hyphens, for which I am at a loss to know what to enter.

In the manual it states in an information paragraph: 

"Standard factory setting 130AH.
The normal battery capacity (e.g. in the event of retrofitting a battery) can be set up in the 90AH to 495AH range.
Entering the K100 setting (multiply the K20 setting by 1.125 and use the result if this has not been entered previously)."

Anyone got any idea what these K100 and K20 numbers are? (They aren't paragraph references). Do I take the Nominal Capacity (2 x 85AH batteries = 170 x 0.8 = 136) and multiply that by 1.125 (136 x 1.125 = 153)?

The techie at the dealer where we bought the MH said they normally don't bother with that bit!

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## davesport

Pnewbery. 

A very similar thing appears if you enter the advanced set up menu :?: You then require a PIN number to activate / de-activate parts of the display panel.

Have you tried leaving the van on hook-up until the charger enters it's "float" phase. If I trip the breaker on the EBL the remaining battery capacity does'nt read accurately until the van's been hooked up for a day.

Dave.


----------



## pnewbery

OK, well, I discovered, by trial-and-error what to input into the panel entries. The 'Nominal' Capacity is the rated battery AH. In my case 2 x 85 = 170AH. The panel works out the maximum capacity from that figure: i.e. 80% of 170 = 136AH. 

I did as suggested and left the batteries on hookup for 24 hours and all is now well.

I never did find out what all that twaddle re K100 & K20 was though. And, as I don't know the pin, I guess I never will.

BTW, will I need the PIN if I install Solar panels to the Schaudt Elektroblock?


----------



## davesport

PIN code "should" be 8251

Schaudt PIN code

Let us know how you get on. This was the code I was told covered all Electroblock equiped UK supplied Hymers.

Dave.


----------



## wobby

davesport said:


> PIN code "should" be 8251
> 
> Schaudt PIN code
> 
> Let us know how you get on. This was the code I was told covered all Electroblock equiped UK supplied Hymers.
> 
> Dave.


Just been battling with a similar problem, goggled:- Schaudt panel DT2206 and came full circle back here, great I have the answer, thanks.

Wobby


----------



## trek

K100 & K20 refer to the capacity of the battery at different discharge rates

if I remember correctly the number refers to the discharge time in hours

so a battery discharged in 20hrs has less usable capacity than if it was discharged more slowly in 100 hours

a typical battery that we would use in our campers could be rated as :-

100Ah ( K100 )

90Ah ( K20 )

75Ah ( K5 )

If you didn't set the new battery capacity on the control panel then it couldn't tell you the correct state of charge on your batteries. So much for the "" techie "" in your dealership who told you they don't bother with these

I also think that these Schaudt units close down thereby shutting off all your 12volts when it gets to a low state of charge ( at 80% ?) to protect the battery from totally discharging if you didnt set the correct values then this wouldnt work correctly

if you look at the sums - multiplying the K20 value by 1.125 actually gives you the K100 value which is not often printed on the battery

from my example battery
90ahx1.125 =101.25

so on your two 85Ah batteries is this the K20 value ?

_
I have got a sneaky feeling that some leisure battery capacity values are probably the K100 value as it sounds as if you are getting a better battery ?_


----------



## SaddleTramp

I see it is an Adria you have, Pin Code is 1418.

You only need to enter your value of 80% of your total battery power, leave on EHU for 24 hours and voltage etc will be sorted.

You can tell when it is not calculated correctly by the "?" after the battery voltages on the Display.

Yes you will need the pin to install solar panels and have them connected to the Schaudt EBL.

and I just happen to know someone who is selling a unit LRS 1214 that connects the Solar to the EBL.


----------



## wobby

As my van is brand new I thought the control would have been set correct before I took delivery, not a bit of it. Just been out to check and it was set for a 60 amp battery, I've just changed that for a 100 amp battery and great all seems to be OK. 

The thing that throw me in the first place was that when I check the battery this morning after being parked up for 3 day at our friends, no hook-up, the display showed 1 amp but the voltage was 12.4 that didn't make sense, when fully charged at home 48 amp still that didn't seem right either.
Now that the controller is set correctly, it shows 38 amp, much more like it.
When I get the battery back to full charge I suspect it will show 80 amp.

What happened to the PDI the dealer is supposed to do?

Wobby


----------



## wilse

I found once I installed the LRS1218 the solar started to charge regardless of inputting the PIN code.

For interest I entered the pin code and the display then showed the extra functions on the control panel like amps going to starter battery from solar etc.

I can confirm that Davesport's PIN code worked on our Adria Vision.

w


----------



## GetDuffed

*EBU*

For Saddletramp - Hi Les you have PM - regards Mick


----------



## SaddleTramp

wilse said:


> I found once I installed the LRS1218 the solar started to charge regardless of inputting the PIN code.
> 
> For interest I entered the pin code and the display then showed the extra functions on the control panel like amps going to starter battery from solar etc.
> 
> I can confirm that Davesport's PIN code worked on our Adria Vision.
> 
> w


Hi Wilse, yours must have been totally reset then because Adria NEVER set the solar panel to work when not fitted, I was fitting one a couple or three months ago and tried all the various pin codes that were on this forum and non worked, I contacted Schaudt who then informed me that Adria always reset the EBL to their settings and that I needed to contact Adria, I did and got help within minutes along with Adria's pin code and instructions how to set Solar panel Charging display.


----------

